# Anybody in the Denver area for VPN testing?



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been experiencing a lot of crazy networking issues and I believe it's related to Comcast's (possible) throttling of VPN connections. I've run dozens of tests myself and all of them point to throttling but I would like some additional sources to confirm it is not an issue with the VPNs themselves.

Mainly I just need a few people, both on and off Comcast to connect to a PPTP VPN and use Comcast's speedtest site (http://speedtest.comcast.net).

I want to run 2 tests for each person, one with encryption enabled and one with encryption disabled.

I have already had about 20 users test all of the VPNs outside of Denver so now I am looking for *local testers only*. Thanks.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh gheeze.  I remember they used that speedtest.comcast.net to test my internet speed and told me "See, you have 60 Mbps even on residential!"  

Then the internet went to crap. 

If I was in Colorado I'd help you out KuJoe.  Good luck with this buddy!  

*Edit:*  Wow.  Seems like they did throttle my internet.  I get 5 Mbps download and 10 Mbps upload within Comcast's own network.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2013)

@HalfEatenPie, what state are you in? I'd be interested to see some Comcast results outside of Denver.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 12, 2013)

Central Pennsylvania.


----------

